# Fitness requirments



## Army_kid (25 Oct 2004)

Hello i am interested in joining the army but im not sure of the reqirements for it fitness physical etc. im in good shape but i have one problem,, my vision  :-\ i am currently using corrective eyewear to see detail in long distance and im wondering if that is going to be a big problem because i have allway wanted to be in the army, kinda has been my dream career


----------



## scm77 (26 Oct 2004)

Do a search, both of those have been discussed alot.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (26 Oct 2004)

This is what happens when the recruiting section is broken down into subsections     ;D
Before you get a whole bunch of ppl on you busting ya balls for not taking the time to look at the recruiting section with detail....i'll be gentle.

Go to the top of the page choose Forums....then choose recruiting .....on the recruitng page you will see 3 sub sections ....look in them and if those dont help then look on the main recruting page there are quite a few topics related there ( there are about 83 pages)...if futher help is needed do a search and anything related to the questions you are asking will be displayed.

cheers.


----------

